# ESE - eSense-Lab Ltd



## System (22 December 2016)

eSense-Lab Ltd is a technology and research and development company specialising in the commercialisation of the phytochemical profiling of plants.  

The Company combines genetics, mRNA, protein expression and phytochemical profiles to generate a comprehensive model of targeted plants. The Company can then use this model to 'reverse engineer' a terpene profile, which is a naturally occurring formulation of different individual terpenes which together, exactly replicate the flavour, fragrance and other characteristics of the targeted plant.  

The Company's lead product is reconstructed cannabis terpene profiles. The Company has developed terpene profiles for 10 different strains of cannabis to date, and has terpene profiles for over 20 additional strains of cannabis under development.

It is anticipated that ESE will list on the ASX during January 2017.

http://www.esense-lab.com


----------



## greggles (18 October 2018)

ESE reversing its year long downtrend in the last few days, but will it last? ESE currently up 49.2% to 9.7c so far today with an intraday high of 16c.

The company has just completed a huge placement of 105,000,000 shares at 3c a share raising $3.15 million. The number of shares on issue will increase from 71,139,304 to 176,439,304 as detailed below:







The company received an ASX Aware letter dated 16 October in relation to their announcement of the same day in which it informed the market of the sale of seven litres of eSense's Super Lemon Haze strain e-liquid to a UK based company. The ASX wanted further details of the transaction, information relating to the timing of the announcement and confirmation that the company is in compliance with the Listing Rules.

There seems to be a lot of unhappy and skeptical ESE holders out there on other forums and some have described recent corporate shenanigans as a "pump and dump". Based on ESE's 12 month share price performance, I can certainly understand their skepticism.

No idea where ESE is headed but with 105,000,000 new shares it's probably going to be hard to make serious ground in the absence of real revenue growth.


----------



## barney (18 October 2018)

greggles said:


> There seems to be a lot of unhappy and skeptical ESE holders out there on other forums and some have described recent corporate shenanigans as a "pump and dump". Based on ESE's 12 month share price performance, I can certainly understand their skepticism.
> 
> No idea where ESE is headed but with 105,000,000 new shares it's probably going to be hard to make serious ground in the absence of real revenue growth.




You have condensed the current situation well Greg


----------



## barney (13 August 2019)

Interestingly, I had not "bookmarked" this thread … so given I took a small position in ESE a few days back,  it is almost amusing 

Chart and price action are very non-committal  …. I have a top up buy at 0.021 cents, but in reality, it should not be hit …. this is one of those random pie in the sky Stocks ….. could be brilliant, could be crapola ….. my kind of punt lol


----------



## barney (30 August 2019)

Chart had a little run back in late July, then got sold off quickly.  I like the sound of the Science but I'm not sure about how well the Board members work together just yet.

I've taken two small positions in the Stock hoping for a secondary spike based on possible future sales results.  

Current ranging between 0.02 and 0.025 is fine if it turns out to be accumulation, but it needs to trade back above 0.026 before it will move again.


----------



## System (7 July 2020)

eSense to enter the world’s largest terpenes market in $10M deal


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 July 2020)

had to look up what terpenes are:
 _Terpenes_ are aromatic compounds found in many plants, though many people commonly associate them with cannabis because cannabis plants contain high concentrations of them. These aromatic compounds create the characteristic scent of many plants, such as cannabis, pine, and lavender, as well as fresh orange peel.

Sanitiser market

2c to 5c to 4c to 3c


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 February 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Sanitiser market ... 2c to 5c to 4c to 3c



to 1.8c
Voluntary Suspension last July 
Research agreement with Israeli MoH
Board and Management changes
Working capital secured
Still suspended 
Still talking about Terpenes
(29 Jan : working with Blue Science Solutions and expects to have a completed product line of sanisiter products finished in the second half of the year)


( _I'm not hanging around_ )


----------



## barney (13 February 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> to 1.8c
> Voluntary Suspension last July
> Research agreement with Israeli MoH
> Board and Management changes
> ...




Tough for these chaps .... Interesting technology, but they have little cash. Rabbit out of the hat time??


----------



## System (12 August 2021)

On August 10th, 2021, eSense-Lab Limited (ESE) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, after security holders resolved to remove ESE from the Official List.


----------



## karlw (23 February 2022)

Hi Guys ,
 I had some shares with ESE  e sense lab which has now been delisted.  when i checked with Link marketing, they asked me to find a buyer for existing shares what i had at the time of delisted.  my question is who would want to buy shares of a delisted company?  how can i recover my money from this delisted company?  plz help
thank you


----------



## Country Lad (23 February 2022)

You can try Delisted.  Use this link and you will see your shares are on the list they may buy.


----------

